

Opera 11.50's new "featherweight" interface packs a punch - Osiris
http://arstechnica.com/software/reviews/2011/06/hands-on-opera-1150s-new-featherweight-interface-packs-a-punch.ars

======
nxn
I assume by the lack of a Linux screenshot nothing was worth viewing there.
It's quite sad, but I think just about every browser I've used so far on Linux
had a much crummier looking UI than it does on other platforms. When on a mac
or in windows the browser feels custom tailored to that particular
environment, when in linux it feels like a cheap port that was called
"finished" as soon as it became functional enough.

